# Disney Saratoga Springs Villa location



## Iowa Rod (Mar 11, 2010)

I will be in a 2 bed unit march 14-21 with my wife and 2 kids ages 10 and 13 and my sisiter and her daughter age 7. We have a 2 bed unit. Should I request on section over another. I would like to be close to the pool. Any suggestions.
Thanks,
Rod


----------



## Twinkstarr (Mar 11, 2010)

Iowa Rod said:


> I will be in a 2 bed unit march 14-21 with my wife and 2 kids ages 10 and 13 and my sisiter and her daughter age 7. We have a 2 bed unit. Should I request on section over another. I would like to be close to the pool. Any suggestions.
> Thanks,
> Rod



We're SSR owners, and we prefer the Congress Park area, close walk to DTD and a nice quiet pool that seems empty most of the time. It's not a far walk to the main pool.

You might also consider the Springs area, up by the main pool(High Rocks) and the restaurant,  but it's the last bus stop. 

Also the Grandstand area, has a nice feature pool, like a horse track. It's the newest section and the first bus stop.


----------



## Culli (Mar 13, 2010)

Twink is right on, any of those 3 locations will work fine especially with older kids.  SSR is a big resort but I don't mind walking some, enjoy your stay!


----------



## cymomtx (Apr 12, 2010)

We are Congress Park lovers.  Close to DTD, Main Building and good bus stop location.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Apr 12, 2010)

http://www.wdwinfo.com/maps/SSMap.pdf

This is a map of the resort from the dis board. I am fond of the Grandstand area. It is close to the main area and has a nice pool. Coming back in from the parks, it is the first stop and I am tired after a day at the parks. It is also close to the boat loading area for going to downtown Disney. 

My sons love DisneyQuest and they like to take the boat to get there. 

I also love the Springs area - the prettiest views and most convenient to on-site dining. 

Congress Park I like when it is just my husband and I, but not so much when our kids are with us. At your boys' ages, i think that they would enjoy the Springs or Granstand pools more than the quieter Congress Park Pool. 

YMMV

elaine


----------



## Twinkstarr (Apr 12, 2010)

glypnirsgirl said:


> http://www.wdwinfo.com/maps/SSMap.pdf
> 
> This is a map of the resort from the dis board. I am fond of the Grandstand area. It is close to the main area and has a nice pool. Coming back in from the parks, it is the first stop and I am tired after a day at the parks. It is also close to the boat loading area for going to downtown Disney.
> 
> ...



My boys 14/9 like having the CP pool to themselves and being able to walk over to DTD easily by themselves. Nice that the older one will go along so his younger sibling can check out the Lego store. I'm sure it doesn't have anything to do with the $ I slip him to stop off and buy ice cream on the way back. :rofl:


----------

